# IRON AQUASCAPER CONTEST - Rotala indica challenge



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

*Aquatic Plant Central* is very pleased to announce the start of the *Iron Aquascaper Contest*- a contest that pits aquascapers against one another in order to prove their prowess and skill.

*The Details*

Contestants will design an aquascape around the focus plant. This year's focus plant is *Rotala rotundifolia (indica)*. Information on this plant can be found here. The best use of the focus plant wins.

*Other requirements:*

*Tank size:*

-US entries: a standard 10 gallon aquarium (20"x10"x12") 
-non-US entries: as close to 51cmx25.5x30.5 as possible
*Closing date*: December 1, 2004. We will be announcing the results on January 11, 2005

*Submissions:*

-Use a digital camera with high resolution (alternatively, you can send a photo for scanning by APC) 
-Provide 3-4 images with at least one from the front
-Do not modify the image except for adjustments to brightness, color correction, contrast, white balance and sharpness.
-Image should be a jpeg, tiff, or png 
-Image should be sent to [email protected]
*Judges:*

Phil Edwards 
Ricky Cain 
Oliver Knott 
Enrico Monteiro 
Tan Zhiming 
Bartek Lipczynski
*Prizes:*

-First place: *Iron Aquascaper Trophy* - chosen from judging panel 
-People's Choice: *Certificate* - chosen by APC member votes
*Judging guidlines:* 

1. Use of the focus plant
2. Overall impression
3. Composition/Technique
4. Originality
5. Aquarium condition
Each contestant will receive detailed feedback by the judges.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Hope a lot of people will start preparing their ten gallon tanks for this even! It's sure to be a great one. Even I'm entering.  

Just to clarify what Art means by detailed feedback from the judges: it means you will actually get the scoring sheets sent to you --one from each judge. You will know what you need to improve upon then and/or get to know where the judges are coming from!

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

woohoo!!! let the mayhem..er....I mean....creative scaping begin


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

*Query*

So, does this mean that the organizer(s) will provide the tank, equipments, and plants for the competitors just like Iron Chef?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry cs. That's not in the budget at this time.

We will be having some sessions on how to keep the costs down however. We are also trying to negotiate a discount on the plants from some of the vendors.

Stay tuned.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Teriffic idea. I am glad the APC has decided to have its own little contest. I really like this idea. You can count me in, not that you need fear competition :wink:


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Why is the contest so long? Rotala indicta can fill up a ten gallon tank in a couple weeks.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Iron Aquascape Challenge*

This is a great opportunity for members of APC to learn and develop their skills aquascaping a 10 gal.
I will start a workshop topic to help members along with each entry.

The reason why the long deadline is not all entries will start right away. This will give members time to develop their skill and learn to use indica in different ways. It also gives amble time for the secondary plant to grow in first.

Good luck to all
Ken


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

...also didnt want to have a contest when there were other contests. Kinda nice to have things spread through the year.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Also*

...also after the APC contest in Jan 2005, members can further improve their design with the help of the judge's comment and the APC workshop. So they can than try their luck with the ADA and AGA contest in 2005.

Ken


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds great! Are great ide it is. Maybe I should dust of my old tanks, think there should be a 10G somewhere, lord know's I have every other size :roll:


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

I have one question...

I understand the concept, like the Iron Chef use mainly one ingredient...

But of course you can't have just the one type of plant...

So how many different types of plants *can* be used?

And what percentage should the main plant be? Like 75% - 90%?

I know this was discussed a couple of months ago when the idea first came up, but I don't remember a definitive decision being made.

Thanx, sounds like fun.

CD


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Doug, as I understand it, you can use as many and as much of any other type of plant that you want. The only 2 rules are 10g and the focal plant must be rotala indica. "focal plant" IMO could mean either focal point, or dominant plant where indica is ...well...focused on  

If I am wrong, correct me


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This contest is a great idea.

I'd be very interested to see how different people use R. indica. I used to love that plant but lately I started to think that it's good for one single thing only - to be used as a pink/red highlight, close to the surface of the water, with most of the plant being hidden. It produces abundant floating roots and the lower leaves always end up looking ugly.

The shallow 10 gal. tank and careful prunning may prove that R. indica is a plant that can be used in many ways, not only as a highlight.

Good luck to all that enter that contest!

--Nikolay


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

For contestants:

Our friends at *Aquarium Garden* have agreed to provide all contestants with a *5% discount* on your plant order.

Please use this voucher number: 30008251035.

The voucher is valid through May 2005. It needs to be entered into the shopping cart's field to take effect. The voucher can be used for any number of purchases.

Please support our site AND get a discount on your plant order for the contest by purchasing from Aquarium Garden. Please use the following link:

Aquarium Garden

A special thanks goes to Vic at Aquarium Garden for supporting this contest! =D>


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow thats really cool of them! Too bad I placed my order from them last week! I wouldnt mind a discount! LOL


----------



## cactusdoug (Feb 17, 2004)

That's very nice of him. 

To bad he doesn't ship to California. 

[edited] Aquarium Garden does now ship to California. 

CD


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

SB, send him an email.

Cactus, I'm working on it.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Contestants:

Our friends at *Aquatic-Store.com* have agreed to support us as well! 

Here are the specials for our contestants:


$5 off any single co2 combo set up (includes sale priced items)
$1 off every bag of Eco-Complete (includes sale priced)
$1 off any single co2 piece of electrical equipment
$5 off any IN STOCK lighting system
*PLEASE NOTE*

Aquatic-Store does not ship equipment and animals/plants together. Additionally, substrate must be shipped separately.

In the note section of the shopping cart, you must state that you are an Iron Aquascaper contestant. You will receive a separate email with the special pricing.

****Do not pay via the website****

A special thanks goes to Marc at Aquatic-Store for supporting the Iron Aquascaper contest! =D>

Please use this link: Aquatic-Store.


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

Do you know if it could be grown emersed FIRST before it went submersed, and if so, would it look any better?


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

I have been growing Indica emersed for a feew week not, and man oh man does it look great! Internodes are stacked so tight I can't belive. How it will do once it goes back under water I don't know tough :?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

When I bought my indica from the LFS it was emersed growth and it changed over to what I have now.. Growing it emersed is cool and it looks very nice but remember that all new growth, once you submerse it will look different because it is submersed. Using emersed growth in the aquarium does not seem loike it would have any benifits over using already submersed cuttings. Like I said the growth would be diferent and the plant would probably take a bit longer to acclimate and start growing really good. Emersed however, is a great way of "keeping" plants. Often if some here at APC get an unusual plant they will imideatly start some of it as emersed because then you don't loose it all if your aquarium conditions are not right. This is very common with crypts. species.


----------



## lokobreed (Apr 22, 2004)

*odd question*

Hey Im thinking of joining this contest.

I just got a 10 gallon tank but its cracked on the back side so it would not show in a photo

Im wondering though is 5% off found by doing
--- price of plant X .05 or X.5

Thanks


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

priceX0.95= discounted price

priceX0.05=discount


----------



## skids (Mar 23, 2004)

So will the winner earn the right to forever be known in Plant circles as the Iron Aquascaper - Indica ? Or Asia ? , since this comes from SE Asia originally.

"Fuki-san, the Iron Aquascaper is mixing Onyx sand with peat and humic acids in a large bowl to begin this dish, back to you."


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think the real question is: "Whose marine reigns supreme ?!" :lol: 

Ugh. Ok. Couldn't help myself. :wink:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Everyone, the Iron Aquascaper Contest deadline is only ten days away! Start getting those entries in! December 1st is the deadline.

Whose aquascaping will reign supreme?

Carlos


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Is the deadline 11:59:59pm Dec. 1st or 11:59:59pm. Nov. 30th ?
Not that I'm waiting till the last minute..... but I don't want to be a day late either.
Steve


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Which ever works for you is good for us


----------

